# The ultimate polish?



## TTGREEN (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi all, Ive got a silver TT which was in awesome nick right up until someone decided to scratch my side skirt :x any company recommendations for covering it up and getting an epic all round polish up?!


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

TTGREEN said:


> Hi all, Ive got a silver TT which was in awesome nick right up until someone decided to scratch my side skirt :x any company recommendations for covering it up and getting an epic all round polish up?!


Hmm I use Autoglym high resin polish it gets rid of some scratches but if not have you though of calling chips away or something like that?

Kit


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

kitcar98 said:


> TTGREEN said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, Ive got a silver TT which was in awesome nick right up until someone decided to scratch my side skirt :x any company recommendations for covering it up and getting an epic all round polish up?!
> ...


Autoglym SRP has filling agents that may hide it until its washed next time. Maybe some G3 scratch remover from Halfords, that has a cutting capability that may sort out your issue. 
Depends on the depth of the scratch really, it might need a lick of paint if its real deep so somebody like ChipsAway may be required.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

SRP has a lot of fillers so something like G3 scratch repair will be good but definitely follow it up with a finer polish because the scratch repair can be quite harsh.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Can't help regarding the scratch but I'm not too far away from you regarding the polish up 

There's a place called Paynes Body Technik around your way - they are great painters.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

AG SRP is pretty crap ... Poorboys Black Hole is much better for covering swirls and small marr's

However, if it is a scratch you can feel with a nail, you need to get it corrected and possibly filled and painted, contact a local scratch and dent repair mobile company to price then speak to a local bodyshop for the costs


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

If it's nail deep that's paint I'm afraid to say.


----------

